# Various Countries



## Kumalo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi,

my new webpage is online now and I added pictures of spiders to Ecuador, Malaysia, Indonesia, Lao and Thailand 
enjoy

http://www.kumalo.de

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats on the webpage.


----------



## hypertension (Mar 26, 2013)

I had fun reading through literally all posts in your website, sir. They are really interesting reads.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 28, 2013)

The sheer number of Gasteracantha that you've photographed is staggering, not to mention all the fantastic inverts and habitat shots! :worship:


----------



## Kumalo (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi,

a short report on spider hunting in Kenya, New on my homapage.

http://www.kumalo.de/index.php/en/countries-en/kenya-en

cheers, Philipp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kumalo (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi,

there is a new Country on my Homepage... Panama

Enjoy


http://www.kumalo.de/index.php/en/countries-en/panama-en

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dante ferrari (Apr 7, 2014)

I would love going to kenya someday


----------



## Kumalo (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi,

one more coutry added to my webpage.

[video=youtube_share;AZvLu9K5554]http://youtu.be/AZvLu9K5554[/video]

regards, Philipp


----------



## wil123 (Jul 31, 2014)

what do you do for a living


----------



## antinous (Aug 2, 2014)

I recently got back from conducting research in Peru, near Manu national park at 3000 m (but we regularly went up to 3300m and down to 900m). I noticed one of the Theraphosid species you said you didn't recognize, this one:
http://www.kumalo.de/images/travel/peru/58.jpg
I've found multiple specimens of the species and they're actually a known species, _Plesiopelma longisternale_. 

I'm actually quite jealous btw, I was supposed to go to Tambopata, or rather really wanted to, but some things came up and I was only able to go Villa Carmen instead, no tarantulas there sadly haha. Great photos though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kumalo (Aug 3, 2014)

Cool, thank you very much for hint of the family Plesiopelma. 
Why do you think it could be Plesiopelma longisternale as they are found in Argentina and Uruguay whichis quite far away and with a lot of barriers in between ? 
Kind regards, Philip


----------



## antinous (Aug 3, 2014)

Kumalo said:


> Cool, thank you very much for hint of the family Plesiopelma.
> Why do you think it could be Plesiopelma longisternale as they are found in Argentina and Uruguay whichis quite far away and with a lot of barriers in between ?
> Kind regards, Philip


You are right, I apologize, I went off the notion before that it was a _Plesiopelma longisternale_ because someone in my group thought it was very similar without looking at location. I was able to narrow it down to the _Plesiopelma_ genus because it looked very similar to specimens I've seen. Can it be infered that it can be called _Plesiopelma sp._ then?


----------



## Kumalo (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi ,

I have a new country added to my webpage. Enjoy !
If you like my page pls like it on facebook or google+

[video=youtube_share;KH3Go9fnq2A]http://youtu.be/KH3Go9fnq2A[/video]

regards,
Philipp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm really jealous of you adventures! Hopefully when I get older I'll be able to travel like that for vacation haha.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 3, 2014)

Pampho85 said:


> I'm really jealous of you adventures! Hopefully when I get older I'll be able to travel like that for vacation haha.


Yeah he is lucky I wish I had the money to go on vacations. I would need a Tarantula sitter though.


----------



## Kumalo (Sep 13, 2015)

New Page added.... hunting the european tarantula Chaetopelma olivaceum
enjoy

[video]https://youtu.be/ukLEuoHZNio[/video]


----------



## Kumalo (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi, 
there is an update to my Thailand page with many new pictures and some new species.
Here is a trailer:

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 10, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 10, 2016)

LOVE every single page on your site


----------



## Kumalo (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi,

I updated my page with a new country. Enjoy !


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 29, 2016)

Schöne Seite - tolle Berichte!

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Kumalo (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I added some pictures from South Africa from my last field trip to my page. Enjoy

http://www.kumalo.de/index.php/en/countries-en/suedafrika-en

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kumalo (Jan 4, 2019)

I have another update of my South Africa page, four more species of tarantula:
http://www.kumalo.de/index.php/en/countries-en/suedafrika-en

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## weibkreux (Mar 18, 2019)

Visited your site and it was fantastic seeing Ts in their wild habitat. Love to see you here in the Philippines and take a look at our local arachnids.


----------



## Kumalo (Mar 18, 2019)

weibkreux said:


> Visited your site and it was fantastic seeing Ts in their wild habitat. Love to see you here in the Philippines and take a look at our local arachnids.


Thank you very much. The Philippines are definitely on my list for a visit.
Check out my YouTube channel too. www.youtube.com/c/worldofspiders
Regards, Philipp


----------



## weibkreux (Mar 18, 2019)

Kumalo said:


> Thank you very much. The Philippines are definitely on my list for a visit.
> Check out my YouTube channel too. www.youtube.com/c/worldofspiders
> Regards, Philipp


Thanks! Will definitely check that out. More adventures to come. Cheers!


----------



## Kumalo (Mar 18, 2019)

weibkreux said:


> Thanks! Will definitely check that out. More adventures to come. Cheers!


Well, I have 2 small kids now , so the adventures will be more at home for the coming months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## weibkreux (Mar 18, 2019)

Been reading your web site and I can feel the excitement of finding new species of tarantulas as well as other animals. Watch a few videos too, love to do the same in the future.


Kumalo said:


> Well, I have 2 small kids now , so the adventures will be more at home for the coming months


But adventures aside, you're right, family comes first.


----------

